# Wie viele verschiedene Spiele spielen Sie derzeit öfter als eine Stunde pro Woche?



## Administrator (19. Juli 2006)

*Wie viele verschiedene Spiele spielen Sie derzeit öfter als eine Stunde pro Woche?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie viele verschiedene Spiele spielen Sie derzeit öfter als eine Stunde pro Woche?*

Bei mir sind das einige ^^  Ich spiel immer mal ein Actionspiel (z.B. Gun), dann zwischendurch immer mal das eine oder andere Fussballmatch (PES5) usw. Also spiele momentan nicht nur stur ein Spiel.


----------



## mmcc0810 (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie viele verschiedene Spiele spielen Sie derzeit öfter als eine Stunde pro Woche?*

Derzeit spiele ich 3 Spiele, kommt ganz auf meinen Gemütszustand an  
Farcry (wenn ich Aktion brauche) ,
DTM 3 (wenn ich mir  online  wieder beweisen will das ich der Beste bin), Tiger Woods 2006 (nach nen Männerabend)

Normalerweise versuche ich mich aber immer auf ein Spiel zu konzentrieren und dieses bis zum bitteren Ende durchzuspielen.


----------



## BlackDead (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie viele verschiedene Spiele spielen Sie derzeit öfter als eine Stunde pro Woche?*

Weil ich zu meinen leidwesen zu viel Zet habe spiel ich momentan fünf Spiele:
Boiling Point
Tony Hawks Underground 2
American Mcgee´s Alice
Rayman 3
Serious Sam 2
Aber alle nicht wirklich länger als eine halbe Stunde am Stück.


----------



## crackajack (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie viele verschiedene Spiele spielen Sie derzeit öfter als eine Stunde pro Woche?*

[x] zwei

Fix dabei ist immer *Minesweeper*  
Bei jedem Rechnerstart wird da zumindest einmal Profi gelöst.....
und dabei kommen halt immer 5-10 Minuten zusammen.....

Und momentan versuche ich noch Rallyautos um Bäume zu wickeln.
->* Richard Burns Rally*

Neben dem Minenspiel spiele ich immer nur ein Spiel daneben, ich muss mich halt voll und ganz auf das eine Teil konzentrieren.

Angefangen hatte ich vor der WM Boiling Point. Nur wegen der WM hatte ich das mal ruhen lassen und nachher bin ich eben auf Rennsport umgestiegen.
Deus Ex1 habe ich auch angefangen, werde ich aber auch erst später fertigspielen.

Warten tun dann noch Spellforce, Civ3, Gothic2, Baldurs Gate2 auf mich......*freu*


----------



## Dumbi (19. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie viele verschiedene Spiele spielen Sie derzeit öfter als eine Stunde pro Woche?*

Manhunt, The Fall, F.E.A.R., Blood Money und demnächst auch noch Boiling Point!    
Ja, Ferien sind schon was feines^^


----------



## Cis-minor (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie viele verschiedene Spiele spielen Sie derzeit öfter als eine Stunde pro Woche?*

Momentan: Guild Wars: Factions, Battlefield 2 und Condemned hab ich jetzt das 2. Mal durch(kann ich nur empfehlen; also das Spiel  )... Dennoch hab ich "2" angeklickt, weil jetzt nur die beiden Erstgenannten gespielt werden. punkt.


----------



## Stryke89 (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie viele verschiedene Spiele spielen Sie derzeit öfter als eine Stunde pro Woche?*

Also in einer Woche spiele ich meistens sehr viele verschiedene Spiele...
Auf welches Spiel ich grad Lust hab, dass ändert sich machmal stundenweise^^
Ich zock selten ein Spiel durch ohne zwischendurch ein andres zu spielen,  außer sind sind richtig gute Games, die mich so an den Bildschirm "fesseln", dass ich an nix andres mehr denken kann  (z.B. Gothic)


----------



## mara-jade (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie viele verschiedene Spiele spielen Sie derzeit öfter als eine Stunde pro Woche?*

[x] zwei

WoW und CS


----------



## schakal3004 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW: Wie viele verschiedene Spiele spielen Sie derzeit öfter als eine Stunde pro Woche?*

2

cs:s

und tiger woods pga tour 2006


----------



## MegaBauer (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wie viele verschiedene Spiele spielen Sie derzeit öfter als eine Stunde pro Woche?*

Mal fix bei Xfire geschaut...
Oblivion
Vampires2
Civ4
und Mappen für HL2/CSS zählt das Ding nicht, damit verbringe ich wohl die meiste Zeit...

[klugschiss]


> öfter als eine Stunde pro Woche


"eine Stunde" gibt eine Zeitdauer, keine Häufigkeit an, "länger als eine Stunde pro Woche" oder "öfter als drei Mal pro Woche" wäre korrekt. Als Hauptberuflicher Schreiber sollte mansowas wissen...
[/klugschiss]


----------



## LowriderRoxx (11. August 2006)

*AW: Wie viele verschiedene Spiele spielen Sie derzeit öfter als eine Stunde pro Woche?*

[X] Keins

Die Option vermisse ich.


----------



## Danielovitch (13. August 2006)

*AW: Wie viele verschiedene Spiele spielen Sie derzeit öfter als eine Stunde pro Woche?*

Eins. Habe mit PES5 auch nur eins installiert *g*


----------

